# Getting concerned about guppy population



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Is that all? I've had hundreds of excess guppies. :hihi:

Some ideas:

* Get a livebearer "overflow" tank for the excess. Temporary solution, because it will eventually fill up too.
* Get a larger predator fish. But you'll have to provide other foods, the fry alone won't be enough. I used to have a small bluegill sunfish that would make short work of guppies.
* Keep the best and euthanize the rest. Sad thing to do, though; even more than feeding them to a predator. Remember your original guppies will eventually grow old and die, or fall ill, so it's good to keep at least some of their offspring.
* See if any LFS will accept guppies for store credit. Especially locally owned ones, chain stores won't bother.
* Join a local fish enthusiast club. Members may want guppies (or feeders).
* Advertise guppies (or feeders) in Craigslist, for free or for a small fee. If provided as feeders, you may get repeat customers.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Are there any larger predators that would coexist with a bunch of neons and cory cats in a planted tank? I'm concerned that a bigger fish would make a mess and not really fit into the mellow scene that is emerging. I'm not that confident in this approach, and the babies are so good at hiding, I worry that the population would still increase.

Is it possible to remove just the females, and stop the population growth? These are really great males, with bright red lovely tails!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure about an appropriate predator for that situation.

You can remove the females. The males will do fine on their own. You'll just miss out on the courtship rituals.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Or you could get another tank and put the predator in there and net in the guppies you don't want


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*My solution*

I ended up getting a second aquarium (10 gallons, cheap on craigslist) and putting all of my female guppies in it. My glowlight tetras weren't enough to keep the population down, so that was my solution.

When I want more guppies, I throw one or two of the most colorful males in that tank for a week.


----------



## porkchopanthony (Mar 15, 2010)

What size tank? Some GBR's could co-exist and do some cleaning up for ya. They are great to have too.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank is 54 gallons. What's a GBR, sorry?

I woke up this morning and there are now about 10 fry hiding out! I better make a plan soon


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

GBR = German Blue Ram


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

You know, those german blue rams are pretty cool! They are bigger than what I was hoping to stock, but if they truly kept the guppy fry down it might be ok. Eating the guppy fry is probably good for them, too.

I worry that the bigger fish will dominate the tank, disturb the plants, etc. Are they fairly gentle and peaceful? Would I want to have 2 or a could a single one be OK by itself?

I wonder how good their fry hunting skills are - I am hoping to zero population growth


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You could easily keep a pair of GBR in a 54gal tank. Or just one would be fine. What's nice about GBRs is that females are just as colorful as the males.

They're very peaceful with other fish (have to be careful about mixing in other dwarf cichlids, though) except will defend their eggs and fry when spawning. Mostly that consists of chasing other fish away and that's it.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

I have some Akysis catfish available that would do the job nicely. I kept some endler's in a tank with them, and all the new fry disappeared, but anything older than a few months was too big for them to eat.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

The more I read about the GBR the more I like it! 
Is it possible to buy a sexed pair? That would be great!

Currently I have the 10 neons, 6 cory cats, cherry shimp, african frogs, some snails in the tank. It seems like two GBR could fit into the tank and still be a fairly light bioload, and not to crowded or chaotic in the tank. I really want to grow in the plants so I was loving the idea of just having very small fish, but the GBR seems like it won't get too big.

Will they mess with the plants? They seem to be pretty gentle and maybe they'll even breed!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

GBR's will prefer the plants in the tank to use as territory. And there would be a greater chance of them breeding with a decently planted tank. Only thing is the Cherry Shrimp may be devoured by the GBR's. Chances are high actually. But sometimes they dont, its pot luck really but be prepared to lose them. 

Swan


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm.. sounds like the African Dwarf Frogs could be in danger, too. I'm not sure my 2 year old could handle it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I strongly doubt that the GBR will mess with the frogs.

Dwarf shrimp and other fish fry may get eaten, but that's it.

I think a pair would be a good addition to your tank.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I really like the idea of a healthy shrimp population, but I might be willing to risk that. The frogs, though, must survive 

Is there anywhere that would sell a sexed pair or is that up to me?


----------

